# Happy Holidays in Photos



## jar546 (Dec 11, 2013)

I really love photography so I found someone to take some holiday pictures of.  Katie has several different looks.  Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 11, 2013)

I will add more if requested.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 11, 2013)

Only if they are of Katie


----------



## fatboy (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't see'um at work....will have to inspect (haha) later.


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 11, 2013)

Decent photography. A beautiful subject indeed!


----------



## pwood (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope that is your wife or you got some splainin to do! Nice work.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 12, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> I hope that is your wife or you got some splainin to do! Nice work.


What makes you think that's not my wife?


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> What makes you think that's not my wife?


Well for starters, we've seen you.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I will add more if requested.


Bring back the cat woman.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Well for starters, we've seen you.


Now that is definitely one way to bust someone's a$%.  Good one!!!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Bring back the cat woman.


I wasn't thrilled with the cat woman but here is a b&w for you anyway.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 13, 2013)

Where do you meet these young ladies? My guess not in 33446.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2013)

Gun safety 101

Never put your finger on the trigger till you are ready to fire


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Where do you meet these young ladies? My guess not in 33446.


   Maybe  33109


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2013)

While Katie is udderly amazing, the cat has legs.


----------



## pwood (Dec 13, 2013)

ice,

 Figured you for a cat on a hotted mopped roof kind of guy. Besides, she has nice gun!


----------



## JPohling (Dec 13, 2013)

dont you have any NSW ones?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but I am not sure what NSW means. New South Wales?


----------



## mjesse (Dec 13, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance but I am not sure what NSW means. New South Wales?


NSFW= Not Safe For Work


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2013)

I think cat woman qualifies

Neighborhood Security Watch

or maybe

New Swappers Welcome

Then again jar is a navy man

Naval Special Warfare

But I really think JP is asking

Not Safe for Work

photos


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2013)

Not so white.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 13, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Not so white.


Dammit, where'd the "like" button go?

That's hilarious


----------

